# Computer Tips Of The Day



## lucasbytegenius

Thought I'd make a thread where you can show off that brilliant tip that's too small to make a thread about. We all get these sometimes
Mine is the sfc /scannow command. Type it into the Start Menu and press enter. It will scan your Windows installation for missing or corrupted system files and replace them, saving you a reinstall and fixing issues after a bad virus. In WinXP, insert a WinXP CD with the same version of your installation and open Run and type the command.

-The Lucas


----------



## Iandres

You hit shift then delete when you have an email that you want to dump right out of the machine. It doesn’t go to deleted items, it’s permanently deleted. So if you have something you don’t want to send to deleted items and later delete, you hit shift and del, it will dump right out of your machine, straight into the garbage.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

To cancel that prompt when you delete something in Windows, right-click on the Recycle Bin, and then uncheck "Display delete confirmation dialog". So, when you press delete, the file goes immediately to the Recycle Bin, with no prompt. On flash drives, since they contain no Recycle Bin, the file will be permanently deleted, so be careful. It will display a prompt when you permanently delete something as described above, though.


----------



## Aastii

I am sure this is a well known thing on a computer forum, but I have met so many computer illiterate and computer literate people that still do not know, that if you double click the bar at the top of the window it maximises it, or minimises if it is already maximised, which sounds like a little thing, but is so much easier that using the actual button


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I love that trick. In Win7, you can also drag the window to the top of the screen to maximize it. You can also drag to the sides of the screen. You must have Aero enabled, though. It's called Aero Snap.


----------



## salvage-this

For aero snap you can also use the windows key and a direction.  That will automatically snap the open window in whatever direction you pressed.


----------



## joh06937

lucasbytegenius said:


> I love that trick. In Win7, you can also drag the window to the top of the screen to maximize it. You can also drag to the sides of the screen. You must have Aero enabled, though. It's called Aero Snap.



aero doesn't need to be enabled. my sister's computer doesn't have it enabled but she can still use the snap features.



salvage-this said:


> For aero snap you can also use the windows key and a direction.  That will automatically snap the open window in whatever direction you pressed.



holy shit! awesome.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

salvage-this said:


> For aero snap you can also use the windows key and a direction.  That will automatically snap the open window in whatever direction you pressed.



Nice 
This thread is actually taking off!

If a computer isn't showing up in Windows Network Places, and you know it's connected and on, you can type it's name into the Windows Explorer address bar like this: \\computername\
You can find out the name by pressing WinKey+Pause and going to the Computer Name tab, and you'll find it under Full Computer Name.
In Win7, just press WinKey+Pause and look in the network section.

Also, WinKey+Pause qualifies as a tip as it will open the System Information window so you can see all the computer's specs.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Here is a set of tips for opening things in the Superbar with your keyboard:

Windows logo key +number 
Start the program pinned to the taskbar in the position indicated by the number. If the program is already running, switch to that program.
Shift+Windows logo key +number 
Start a new instance of the program pinned to the taskbar in the position indicated by the number.
Ctrl+Windows logo key +number 
Switch to the last active window of the program pinned to the taskbar in the position indicated by the number.
Alt+Windows logo key +number 
Open the Jump List for the program pinned to the taskbar in the position indicated by the number.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Another nifty shortcut: WinKey+shift+esc in 7 will pull up the Task Manager-not the options list like with ctrl+alt+del.


----------



## CareyS

What about Alt+F4 or Ctrl+W ~ Closes current window.

Then WinKey+P Switches between display modes. 

WinKey+Tab ~ Areo 3-D


----------



## salvage-this

lucasbytegenius said:


> Another nifty shortcut: WinKey+shift+esc in 7 will pull up the Task Manager-not the options list like with ctrl+alt+del.



I love that shortcut, use it all the time.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CareyS said:


> What about Alt+F4 or Ctrl+W ~ Closes current window.
> 
> Then WinKey+P Switches between display modes.
> 
> *WinKey+Tab ~ Areo 3-D*



It's called Win Flip 3D.

Also, in application that allow multiple sessions, ctrl+f4 closes the current session or window.


----------



## CareyS

lucasbytegenius said:


> It's called Win Flip 3D.



Here, I just Googled it. *Areo Flip 3-D*

Windows logo key+Tab
Cycle through programs on the taskbar by using Aero Flip 3-D.

Source: http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/Keyboard-shortcuts


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Ah, sorry, got confused with a third party app.


----------



## CareyS

lucasbytegenius said:


> Ah, sorry, got confused with a *third party app*.


----------



## fastdude

To see a definition of a word without having to call up an online dictionary, type into google  Define: _x_ (x being the word)
e.g. Define: Ninja 
a member of the ninja who were trained in martial arts and hired for espionage or sabotage or assassinations; a person skilled in ninjutsu 

Hitting I'm feeling lucky makes this run quicker still


----------



## Method9

Typing Where's Chuck Norris into Google then hit I'm feeling lucky.


----------



## Pager

Iandres said:


> You hit shift then delete when you have an email that you want to dump right out of the machine. It doesn’t go to deleted items, it’s permanently deleted. So if you have something you don’t want to send to deleted items and later delete, you hit shift and del, it will dump right out of your machine, straight into the garbage.



Wow i didnt knew this, thank you for this useful tip, now i dont need always to delete it twice =)


----------



## lucasbytegenius

CareyS said:


>



Well, who doesn't try to make XP look like Vista or 7?


----------



## K3rupt

Running Windows 7? 

Push that little bar down bottom Right to bring up desktop.. Handy when eating... Noodles...

Windows + D does same thing - Tapping again brings back up


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hovering over it when Aero is enabled will make all the windows transparent.


----------



## russb

How do you enable Areo and what does it do,i did google it but i have not got time to read all the other stuff so i thought i would be lazy.


----------



## Aastii

Method9 said:


> Typing Where's Chuck Norris into Google then hit I'm feeling lucky.



that is the best thing EVER 



russb said:


> How do you enable Areo and what does it do,i did google it but i have not got time to read all the other stuff so i thought i would be lazy.



right click your desktop, go to "personalize", go to "Windows Color and Appearance", click "open classic appearance properties....", change to aero.

It makes still look see through. The edges of your windows and your taskbar go translucent


----------



## lucasbytegenius

When a Windows computer is set up to automatically log in (password or not), hold down Shift after the boot screen to make the Welcome screen appear.


----------



## fastdude

Method9 said:


> Typing Where's Chuck Norris into Google then hit I'm feeling lucky.



Another one is to type "google chav" into google and hit I'm feeling lucky


----------



## joh06937

Windows Tweaker and Ultimate Windows Tweaker:
two programs that allow you to play around with different settings in windows that (as far as i know) you can't do using other methods native in windows.

the ultimate tweaker is for windows 7 ultimate 64 bit. i believe the rest are covered by "windows tweaker." and by rest i mean windows 7 and vista.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

There's a tweaker for WinXP too-I just can't remember the link.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

You can rename the Windows 7 Recycle Bin to anything you like, like Flaming can of Death or The Black Vortex Of Doom. .


----------



## russb

lucasbytegenius said:


> You can rename the Windows 7 Recycle Bin to anything you like, like Flaming can of Death or The Black Vortex Of Doom. .



  How please.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

/facepalm.
Just right click on it and rename it like any other file.


----------



## TFT




----------



## Mez

My tip: Don't watch porn without Anti-Virus protection :good:.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Worthless tip^ 

In Win7, Winkey+P will cycle through a set of presentation modes-without opening up Display Resolution. Like, mirrored monitors, projector only, etc.


----------



## tlarkin

ctrl + shift + F10 is how you right click with a keyboard.


----------



## fastdude

This list is pretty comprehensive for Win7 Keyboard shortcuts

http://lifehacker.com/5390086/the-master-list-of-new-windows-7-shortcuts


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Thanks, I was getting them from Windows Help and Support.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

tlarkin said:


> ctrl + shift + F10 is how you right click with a keyboard.



That's if you don't have a context menu key that's usually located on the right side. Also, Ctrl+Esc is how you bring up the Start menu when you don't have a Winkey.


----------



## Mattu

Alien! Where? said:


> My tip: Don't watch porn without Anti-Virus protection :good:.





lucasbytegenius said:


> Worthless tip^



No, no, you're both wrong. Just do it on a Linux OS so you don't have to worry about viruses


----------



## ErikAlbert

Ctrl + Alt + Del to get your "Windows Task Manager", in case you lost your Taskbar, including the green Start-button.


----------



## tlarkin

Mattu said:


> No, no, you're both wrong. Just do it on a Linux OS so you don't have to worry about viruses



Just stream it, end of story


----------



## ErikAlbert

Mattu said:


> No, no, you're both wrong. Just do it on a Linux OS so you don't have to worry about viruses


No, no, you're wrong too.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Linux_malware
Linux is just a bit safer than Windows, because Linux isn't an interesting target for malware-writers.
If Linux was used by 85% of the world, like Windows, Linux would become a second Windows  attacked by every malware-writer in the world in no time.
Any OS and any software can be compromised, it's a matter of being a target or not.


----------



## speedyink

windows key + (+/-)  zoom on magnifier in windows 7.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Mattu said:


> No, no, you're both wrong. Just do it on a Linux OS so you don't have to worry about viruses



It's the fact that he's even mentioning that he does that that is so wrong.


----------



## Aastii

If you are using a web broswer which has tabs (just about all current ones) click a link with the middle mouse button and it will open the link in a new tab. Doesn't work with flash or java popups, like on the Scan website for instance, if you middle click the main component links on the homepage it won't work as it brings up a window within the window. Any link which would change your current web page or open a new window though, will open in a new tab with the middle mouse button


----------



## linkin

Aastii said:


> If you are using a web broswer which has tabs (just about all current ones) click a link with the middle mouse button and it will open the link in a new tab. Doesn't work with flash or java popups, like on the Scan website for instance, if you middle click the main component links on the homepage it won't work as it brings up a window within the window. Any link which would change your current web page or open a new window though, will open in a new tab with the middle mouse button



Yeah i love this one.


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> If you are using a web broswer which has tabs (just about all current ones) click a link with the middle mouse button and it will open the link in a new tab. Doesn't work with flash or java popups, like on the Scan website for instance, if you middle click the main component links on the homepage it won't work as it brings up a window within the window. Any link which would change your current web page or open a new window though, will open in a new tab with the middle mouse button



my life would be a lot worse without this feature...


----------



## fastdude

joh06937 said:


> my life would be a lot worse without this feature...



annoying with trackpads though. You have to right click then click "open link in new tab"


----------



## joh06937

Aastii said:


> If you are using a web broswer which has tabs (just about all current ones) click a link with the middle mouse button and it will open the link in a new tab. Doesn't work with flash or java popups, like on the Scan website for instance, if you middle click the main component links on the homepage it won't work as it brings up a window within the window. Any link which would change your current web page or open a new window though, will open in a new tab with the middle mouse button



oh and you can close a tab with that button as well.


----------



## bkribbs

joh06937 said:


> oh and you can close a tab with that button as well.



With most browsers. It doesn't work on Safari.


----------



## Aastii

joh06937 said:


> oh and you can close a tab with that button as well.



oh I see, didn't know that one, seems a bit pointless to me lol


----------



## DETNSWDER

Dont shoot the people on forums without leaving your computer, as your screen will fizzle.


----------



## joh06937

DETNSWDER said:


> Dont shoot the people on forums without leaving your computer, as your screen will fizzle.



 english please.


----------



## Mez

joh06937 said:


> english please.



:good:


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I think he's talking about shooting a gun at the screen while in front of his computer, and I think it's a metaphor for something that happened to him. Please, computer tips only.


----------



## 1337dingo

do not give 14 year old little brother acess to your computer... *sigh... he turned off my McAfee lol


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Then he is much smarter than the rest of us combined. I couldn't figure out how to disable the frikkin thing for the life of me. Went through a whole bunch of stupid menus and such to get to the first thing to disable, then had to find the rest, then the stupid thing was still running.
Maybe you should get him to join our forum, sounds like a smart dude.


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> Then he is much smarter than the rest of us combined. I couldn't figure out how to disable the frikkin thing for the life of me. Went through a whole bunch of stupid menus and such to get to the first thing to disable, then had to find the rest, then the stupid thing was still running.
> Maybe you should get him to join our forum, sounds like a smart dude.



yea he did it by accedent.. little s**t when i get home from work i gotta try and put it on again


----------



## lucasbytegenius

The whole design is that you can't turn it off by accident, lol.


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> The whole design is that you can't turn it off by accident, lol.



well he ither foild that or he is smarter than he lets on


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Gee, why would he do such a thing anyway? What was he doing on there that would lead him to do this?!


----------



## 1337dingo

i donno i just got a text from him saying mitch i think i broke your computer because McAfee says it is desabled.. i just told him to get off and will deal with it when i get home


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Hey everybody! It's Mitch? and brokenbells! D)


----------



## 1337dingo

lol who is mitch? and brokenbells! ...?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

He is a member who has been around for a while who has been perm banned many times, and his latest account was brokenbells. He is an epically funny guy, you should read some of his stuff.


----------



## 1337dingo

lol k will do


----------



## Droogie

lucasbytegenius said:


> He is a member who has been around for a while who has been perm banned many times, and his latest account was brokenbells. He is an epically funny guy, you should read some of his stuff.



funny, smart, and unbelievable in bed.  

(<3 you mitch if you're out there reading this)


----------



## 1337dingo

Droogie said:


> funny, smart, *and unbelievable in bed*.
> 
> (<3 you mitch if you're out there reading this)



lol.. just lol


----------



## Bacon

Anyways..back OT

If I ever get a computer really bogged down or the only thing responding is Windows Task Manager.. End explorer.exe and then go to File->New Task (Run)->explorer.exe

Also comes in handy when your icons or taskbar disappears.


----------



## Droogie

Bacon said:


> Anyways..back OT
> 
> If I ever get a computer really bogged down or the only thing responding is Windows Task Manager.. End explorer.exe and then go to File->New Task (Run)->explorer.exe
> 
> Also comes in handy when your icons or taskbar disappears.



who are you to bring the thread back on topic?


----------



## 1337dingo

he is bacon.. ~~~ <--- look bacon strips  om nom nom


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Uh, yeah, Bacon, dude, I think this only happens on your computer. But great tip, I will definitely keep it in mind


----------



## joh06937

Bacon said:


> Anyways..back OT
> 
> If I ever get a computer really bogged down or the only thing responding is Windows Task Manager.. End explorer.exe and then go to File->New Task (Run)->explorer.exe
> 
> Also comes in handy when your icons or taskbar disappears.





lucasbytegenius said:


> Uh, yeah, Bacon, dude, I think this only happens on your computer. But great tip, I will definitely keep it in mind



i have had stuff like that happen before but only on xp. you are not alone


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> Uh, yeah, Bacon, dude, I think this only happens on your computer. But great tip, I will definitely keep it in mind



no it does happen with 7. at the school when a program freezes if you end the task somtimes you loose everything but backround nd task mgr so just run explorer.exe and brings every thing back


----------



## DETNSWDER

is that win+e?


----------



## lucasbytegenius

That only works if explorer is running in the first place-and all it does is open a window, whereas typing explorer into the Task Manager New Command box starts the entire desktop-taskbar, desktop icons, etc.


----------



## Bacon

lucasbytegenius said:


> That only works if explorer is running in the first place-and all it does is open a window, whereas typing explorer into the Task Manager New Command box starts the entire desktop-taskbar, desktop icons, etc.



explorer.exe is always running..

I don't see, exactly, what you are getting at though.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

When explorer.exe is killed, pressing winkey+e doesn't do anything, and when explorer is alive, winkey+e opens a new Explorer window.


----------



## DETNSWDER

lucasbytegenius said:


> When explorer.exe is killed, pressing winkey+e doesn't do anything, and when explorer is alive, winkey+e opens a new Explorer window.



And (on my computer at least) My Computer...Win vista language Computer


----------



## 1337dingo

lol told mom i was giving my adress and party details out by sending emails to the people i invite she was like no dont do that it could get a virus then be sent to every one in bunbury and will be bad.. i was like.. yeeeaaaah no


----------



## Bacon

lucasbytegenius said:


> When explorer.exe is killed, pressing winkey+e doesn't do anything, and when explorer is alive, winkey+e opens a new Explorer window.



Oh, I got it. I didn't see DETNSWDER's post.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

To zoom in or out in just about any browser, hold down Ctrl and scroll with the scroll wheel on your mouse. An alternate is Ctrl *+* - to zoom out, Ctrl *+* + to zoom in.


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> To zoom in or out in just about any browser, hold down Ctrl and scroll with the scroll wheel on your mouse. An alternate is Ctrl *+* - to zoom out, Ctrl *+* + to zoom in.



took me a wile to figure out what the extra +'s were for hahaha


----------



## lucasbytegenius

When using Aero Peek, pressing the scroll button on a window in the box will close it.


----------



## fastdude

lucasbytegenius said:


> To zoom in or out in just about any browser, hold down Ctrl and scroll with the scroll wheel on your mouse. An alternate is Ctrl *+* - to zoom out, Ctrl *+* + to zoom in.



Wow that's actually quite useful


----------



## linkin

Here's one:

If you suspect your hard drive is in bad shape, take a flathead screwdriver, push it down ontop of the HDD and put your ear on the handle. You should be able to hear the platters spinning.
If it's a low, even, hummung noise your hard drive is okay.

If it's clicking, or spinning unevenly, it's not okay. Back up your data if you can, take out the drive, place it in an antistatic bag, seal it, and freeze it over night. Then let it return to room temp, plug it in.

Use the same trick and see if the bearings are still making noise.


----------



## hsetima

lucasbytegenius said:


> Thought I'd make a thread where you can show off that brilliant tip that's too small to make a thread about. We all get these sometimes
> Mine is the sfc /scannow command. Type it into the Start Menu and press enter. It will scan your Windows installation for missing or corrupted system files and replace them, saving you a reinstall and fixing issues after a bad virus. In WinXP, insert a WinXP CD with the same version of your installation and open Run and type the command.
> 
> -The Lucas



Will it work the same way in vista


----------



## DETNSWDER

Bacon said:


> Oh, I got it. I didn't see DETNSWDER's post.



Thats because you didnt look.


----------



## DETNSWDER

Ive been busy with Remote Desktop in windows.

ive found that my router will not accept the 192.168.0.123 address. i had it on 192.....0.5 and there was a clash


----------



## Bacon

DETNSWDER said:


> Thats because you didnt look.



Or I just accidentally looked over it? I like to think I read threads over fairly well before replying, so I take that personally.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

hsetima said:


> Will it work the same way in vista


Yes, only you don't need the DVD. Also works in 7.


----------



## DETNSWDER

Bacon said:


> Or I just accidentally looked over it? I like to think I read threads over fairly well before replying, so I take that personally.



my avatar is bright friggin yellow. how could you miss it


----------



## Rocko

I think its a silly feature, but in Win 7, if you grab a window and shake it, all other open windows will minimize leaving only the window you are shaking.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

^That's an AWESOME feature. But it's kind of hard to use.


----------



## 1337dingo

rocko said:


> i think its a silly feature, but in win 7, if you grab a window and shake it, all other open windows will minimize leaving only the window you are shaking.



omfg that is awesome


----------



## fastdude

Especially with laptop trackpads. I must say I am addicted to Windows Aero, however. Sometimes I open and close windows just for the fun of it


----------



## lucasbytegenius

I love Aero Flip. WinKey+Tab.


----------



## vnsmith

same here.. enjoyed playing with it.. 

I like using all keyboard short cuts.. easier than using a mouse..


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Unless you put your mouse on ball-bearings


----------



## Thanatos

When in doubt.... Restart!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

A restart a day keeps the bugs away.


----------



## tossy

If you go to run and write %temp% and then click shift+delete it will help to delete all the temporary files.


----------



## tremmor

Im using Windows 7 Pro. theres another called reliability and all past issues. Might show what updates did not take or issues with shut down, hardware issues etc.  goto start / run / 'reliability' 

has many options for all problems.


----------



## computeruler

If you save something over something right click and click previous versions to get it back.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Only with Windows 6.x ^


----------



## lucasbytegenius

To put a quote by someone who isn't part of the forum, like Lucas, for example, you write it like this:



		PHP:
	

[QUOTE=Lucas] [/QUOTE]


Type your message in between the ][.
It will show up like this:


			
				Lucas said:
			
		

> I just changed the name of the quotee!





		PHP:
	

[QUOTE=Lucas]I just changed the name of the quotee! :D[/QUOTE]


----------



## 1337dingo

lucasbytegenius said:


> you can also change the quotes to what ever you want...


----------



## lucasbytegenius

:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## joh06937

lucasbytegenius said:


> :angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:



fixed. oh, and reflect on life is ------>


----------



## fastdude

Haha, Lucas, you've just given everyone a valuable, but annoying tool


----------



## TFT

lucasbytegenius said:


> Haha, fastdude, you've just given everyone a valuable, but annoying tool



He didn't say that, did he?

May have been mentioned:
Drag and drop any file into a "command prompt" window and it will tell you the complete directory path.


----------



## fastdude

TFT said:


> He didn't say that, did he?
> 
> May have been mentioned:
> drop any file into a "command prompt" window and it will tell you the complete directory path.



No. I did not.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

TFT said:


> He didn't say that, did he?





fastdude said:


> No. I did not.


:gun:
:angry::angry::angry::angry::angry::angry:


----------



## geek0x00

Always make sure your monitor is at native res!!!
I often get people with 1024x768 on a 1280x1024 screen.
Second tip: Never install IE shells which proclaim themselves as "Faster & Safer Than IE!"
Edit: Third Tip: Never buy "VPN" packages to unblock in China. Free software like 
T o  r          Fre e GatE              Ult ra sur-f           Pol-ipO
work better and faster.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

geek0x00 said:


> Always make sure your monitor is at native res!!!
> I often get people with 1024x768 on a 1280x1024 screen.
> Second tip: Never install IE shells which proclaim themselves as "Faster & Safer Than IE!"
> Edit: Third Tip: Never buy "VPN" packages to unblock in China. Free software like
> T o  r          Fre e GatE              Ult ra sur-f           Pol-ipO
> work better and faster.



Isn't Tor and Polipo slow?


----------



## Aastii

I thought I would bring this back, by giving a little guide.

Have you ever been trying to watch a youtube video, and seems to be taking a hell of a long time to load, with the swirling white circle going on forever?

Well, to pass your time:

1. click the video
2. press the up key on your keyboard
3. Enjoy


----------



## Rocko

Aastii said:


> I thought I would bring this back, by giving a little guide.
> 
> Have you ever been trying to watch a youtube video, and seems to be taking a hell of a long time to load, with the swirling white circle going on forever?
> 
> Well, to pass your time:
> 
> 1. click the video
> 2. press the up key on your keyboard
> 3. Enjoy




I dont get it


----------



## Troncoso

Aastii said:


> I thought I would bring this back, by giving a little guide.
> 
> Have you ever been trying to watch a youtube video, and seems to be taking a hell of a long time to load, with the swirling white circle going on forever?
> 
> Well, to pass your time:
> 
> 1. click the video
> 2. press the up key on your keyboard
> 3. Enjoy



you, my friend, have made my night.


----------



## salvage-this

mine as well.


----------



## Rocko

Got it.


----------



## TFT

Cos I don't have that problem, what am I missing?


----------



## linkin

Today's tip: GPU idle clocks can be problematic :S


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Tip: To have desktop notification of new GMail and to chat more efficiently, download the Google Talk client here.


----------



## Aastii

TFT said:


> Cos I don't have that problem, what am I missing?



pmed


----------



## lucasbytegenius

To enable amazing special graphical effects in Ubuntu, get the CompizConfig app from the Software Center. You can enable features similar to Aero Peek in Windows 7 and many other very fun pieces of eye candy. 

There. I have breathed life back into my thread. Hopefully it will live for a while longer.


----------



## fastdude

Press Ctrl + Alt + Arrow Key
To confuse and irritate non tech-savvy teachers when they're not looking


----------



## hyperfire

@fastdude
That's old and they disabled it in my school, i believe. "they" seem to do a lot of things. If you're looking to annoy non-tech-savvy teachers then notepad is your best friend. Something simple so you can do it quickly like:

do 
msgbox("uh oh")
loop

Save it as .vbs


----------



## bkribbs

Aastii said:


> pmed



PM me as well? What am i missing?


----------



## fastdude

hyperfire said:


> @fastdude
> That's old and they disabled it in my school, i believe. "they" seem to do a lot of things. If you're looking to annoy non-tech-savvy teachers then notepad is your best friend. Something simple so you can do it quickly like:
> 
> do
> msgbox("uh oh")
> loop
> 
> Save it as .vbs



do 
msgbox("look to your left")
msgbox("no, your other left")
loop


----------



## CrayonMuncher

bkribbs said:


> PM me as well? What am i missing?



PM me aswell if you could be so kind.

I just read through all this and no-one added this, i made a thread on it a while back.

Windows 7 God Mode

Make a new folder and call it
"GodMode.{ED7BA470-8E54-465E-825C-99712043E01C}"

Press enter and wait then double click on the control panel icon.

On another note a funny prank is to take a screen shot of your desktop then set it as the background and delete all the icons and see if it fools anyone


----------



## hyperfire

fastdude said:


> msgbox("look to your left")
> msgbox("no, your other left")



i believe this is an extract from one of our facebook conversations. Anything with a messagebox loop is going to be funny. Or just write a script that opens IE and every 20 seconds sends you to bing. Change the icon and if they are using IE, switch their desktop icon and your script around.


----------



## fastdude

hyperfire said:


> i believe this is an extract from one of our facebook conversations. Anything with a messagebox loop is going to be funny. Or just write a script that opens IE and every 20 seconds sends you to bing. Change the icon and if they are using IE, switch their desktop icon and your script around.



You think I haven't tried all of the above...?

Let's get back to tips that actually serve a practical purpose.


----------



## hyperfire

I know you've tried them, i remember sending you little scripts for them over facebook. You are right lets get back to useful stuff.


----------



## ROFLcopter

Viewing properties of an icon: 
Hold Alt and double click an icon (Works for XP and will probably work for other versions)


----------



## Gooberman

this is an epic vb script 



> Set wshShell = wscript.CreateObject("WScript.Shell")
> do
> wscript.sleep 100
> wshshell.sendkeys "{CAPSLOCK}"
> loop


----------



## lucasbytegenius

fastdude said:


> You think I haven't tried all of the above...?
> 
> Let's get back to tips that actually serve a practical purpose.



I liked those scripts 
Why don't you go start a thread where people can list their small scripts.

Tip: To acces media controls on your iPod touch running iOS 4, tap the home button twice and swipe right on the bottom of the screen.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Tip: To add a processor usage monitor to the GNOME bar in Ubuntu (and possibly a few other distributions with GNOME) right-click on it and click "Add to Panel...". Scroll down the list (make sure to add the eyes-very fun ) and click "System Monitor" and click "Add". To add monitors for RAM, network, swap space, load, and hard disk activity and usage, right click on the graph on the GNOME bar and click "Preferences".


----------



## fastdude

Gooberman said:


> this is an epic vb script



Not really, just a standard caps lock prank one, haha
There should be a separate thread for little scripts like these, agreed.

Windows 7 comes with speech recognition, type "speech" into the search bar to access it. Be sure to "train" your PC to recognize your voice better :good:


----------



## salvage-this

You can set a sleep timer in Ubuntu by entering

sudo shutdown -h +30

That will shut it down for halt (power off and everything) in 30 min.  You can have any number of minutes after the +


----------



## chibicitiberiu

salvage-this said:


> You can set a sleep timer in Ubuntu by entering
> 
> sudo shutdown -h +30
> 
> That will shut it down for halt (power off and everything) in 30 min.  You can have any number of minutes after the +



Windows has one such command too:

shutdown -t 30 -s for 30 seconds. To see a full list of parameters, in simply type in cmd shutdown .

*windows xp* tips: Press CTRL+ALT+DEL a couple of times at the login screen to change to classic login. Useful when you want to log in as a hidden user, or administrator.

(This may work on all windows versions that support task grouping, including windows vista, but not sure. The windows 7 taskbar is another beast, it doesn't work on my computer with Aero enabled). Hold CTRL to select multiple tasks in the taskbar.

*Ubuntu users*: to get some really cool animations, and additional features to the interface, type in the console: 
sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
You should now find in the Preferences menu, something like "Compiz settings". You can set up many animations, useful keyboard shortcuts, the DesktopCube and many other cool stuff.


In *windows 7*, you can reorder tasks and notification icons in the taskbar.

In the windows 7 explorer, if you set the view to "Details", every column has a down arrow near it. That is where you can set up filters, so in a folder that has many files, you can use filters to hide some of them.


In *most operating systems*, in the list view "Details" you can double click the bar between two columns to resize it so that all the content fits. It also works in Excel.

To open a file in a specific program, for example an .avi in a player that is not the default one, you can drag and drop the file over the executable/shortcut of the application.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

salvage-this said:


> You can set a sleep timer in Ubuntu by entering
> 
> sudo shutdown -h +30
> 
> That will shut it down for halt (power off and everything) in 30 min.  You can have any number of minutes after the +



Thanks man that's awesome!

Tip: To speed up web surfing on a dialup or otherwise slow connection, download Opera and enable the Turbo feature. Some images will look pixelated, but it works very well.



chibicitiberiu said:


> *Ubuntu users*: to get some really cool animations, and additional features to the interface, type in the console: sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
> You should find now in the Preferences menu, settings for Compiz. You can set up many animations, useful keyboard shortcuts, the DesktopCube and many other cool stuff.



Thanks, man, but it has already been posted.
But using apt at the command line to get it can be handy.


----------



## chibicitiberiu

Got another one. In tabbed enabled browsers, if you are using a touchpad and just like in my case, you don't have a middle mouse button, you CTRL + Click a link to open in a new tab.


----------



## voyagerfan99

Lena@89 said:


> Sory Guys But is the first time I'm entered your site...
> Please help me!!!!
> 
> Before about a month ago, I build a new tower piece by piece.
> The hard drive and the DVD-Writer remained the same from the previous PC
> while all the ather pieces was new.
> After I build the tower and start, while
> appeared to be normal suddenly starts before boot anything it restart.
> To same was done 3 times and then opened normally.
> The remaining months my pc normally opened and yesterday, after a
> week did not open, start again to do the same.
> Can anyone help me;
> Please answer...
> Sorry about the syntax and bad language!
> 
> my baby...
> Intel Core2Duo 2.33Ghz
> 2x2Gb Ram
> NVidia GForce GTS 250 1Gb
> Windows 7 Ultimate



Start a new thread. This thread isn't meant to help you with your problem.


----------



## lucasbytegenius

To fill in a blank after a search term in Google, place the star symbol (*) in place of the blank.
For example:
edison invented the lightbulb in *


----------



## voyagerfan99

lucasbytegenius said:


> To fill in a blank after a search term in Google, place the star symbol (*) in place of the blank.
> For example:
> edison invented the lightbulb in *



Saw that as a google tip today! Should come in handy at some point!


----------



## lucasbytegenius

Just found this out:
To preview a page in Google Search, click the magnifying glass next to the entry.


----------



## Method9

If anyone knows how to shorten the duration of time Windows XP bubble messages show, that would be the ultimate in awesomeness.


----------

